
Show HN: Isometric multiplayer RPG - marxdeveloper
https://data.mo.ee/index2.html
======
marxdeveloper
Type in username and password to create an account. Make sure to choose a
unique username. There are also mods for the game, type /mods into chat bar to
enable them.

